# motorway handling!!



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

picked up my autosleeper wilton at the weekend.
flicking through the manual,under motorway handling it clearly states
"DO NOT BUMP THE KERB WITH THE WHEELS"!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

That's where I must be going wrong, Ill remember that


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What should we bump it with 

Dave p


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

That just proves the link between Autosleepers and Marquis!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

dont remember seeing kerbs on motorways :?: :?: :?:


----------



## husaberg (Jun 8, 2009)

flicking through my manual it mentions to make sure the front swivel seats are forward facing before the journey!


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

neilbes said:


> picked up my autosleeper wilton at the weekend.
> flicking through the manual,under motorway handling it clearly states
> "DO NOT BUMP THE KERB WITH THE WHEELS"!!


Does it mention about NOT engaging cruise control then going and making a cup of tea?

Keith


----------

